# Stupid radio question



## Trickstr888 (May 6, 2007)

Ok this may be something I should know given the number of times I have installed stereos in my own cars and others, but I have a stupid question...
I picked up a new car and installed the head unit I had in my previous car along with 4 new speakers. The new speakers are rated to 330 peak watts each some where around 150 RMS, HU maybe pushes 100 watts total. My speakers seem to distort sound at about 3/4 volume, like I am pushing the speakers too hard. Is it because my HU is pushing so hard or is my new speakers can not handle the power? If I install a 4 channel amp with more power will the distortion go away and the system will be louder?


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

Trickstr888 said:


> Is it because my HU is pushing so hard


most likely.



Trickstr888 said:


> If I install a 4 channel amp with more power will the distortion go away and the system will be louder?


more than likely.

what is your HU rated per channel? my sony is 54wattsX4channels total of 208 watts.

but an amp will take the signal from your HU and, well, amplify it with out distorting it.

what's likely happening is your HU is creating a bit of a square wave (from pushing it too hard) and that's what you hear as distortion.:lame:

since you've got good speakers you probably need something better than your HU powering them.
go for the amp


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

real world out put of a head unit is around 12-14 watts per channel. An amp would be a good idea. Match RMS to RMS, dont follow the "max output" numbers, their there to catch they eye. 





trace_busta said:


> most likely.
> 
> 
> more than likely.
> ...


----------

